# Ceramic Heater Element Repair



## Wireaddict (Feb 19, 2018)

My ancient shop heater has 6 ceramic elements that are heated by a gas burner that probably generates about 2000 degrees F, one element is broken in 3 places.  I'm looking for a ceramic adhesive for this element but the only thing I can find online is JB Weld 37901 which is rated at 2400 degrees but is designed for repairing metal.  Has anyone used this for repairing porous ceramic heating elements or had any success with other hi temp adhesives?  Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 19, 2018)

Have a look at some of these 2000 - 2900 degree ceramic adhesives. I didn't study the site but it looks like there may be more in other areas. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/ceramic-heater-element-repair.66970/  (PS - this was the 2nd site in a Google search for "high temp ceramic adhesives")


----------



## cathead (Feb 19, 2018)

Dave,


Retort cement used on wood stoves would probably do the job for you.  It's the only stuff I can
think of that will withstand the heat.  It comes in a pint or so can and contains sodium silicate.
You could also use pure sodium silicate to mend your ceramic but it comes in quarts and somewhat
expensive.  The retort cement would be my choice I think.  It is a grayish-black goo that you can smear on
adjoining parts and press together.  The assembled pieces will dry in air fairly quickly or could be
fired for a fast job.  Another way might be to drill some holes in the ceramic and wire it together with
some stainless steel wire.  I would try the retort cement first though.  Good luck and let us know the
outcome. 

You could study up on "water glass" on Wikipedia if you need information on the subject.


----------



## David S (Feb 19, 2018)

I wonder if muffler cement would work?

David


----------



## Wireaddict (Feb 20, 2018)

My reservation about using muffler cement is the same as for the JB Weld 37901, they're intended for steel & may not bond to the ceramic material.  I found Aremco on the internet & they make high temp ceramic adhesives although they may be pricey.  I tried to call them but they were apparently closed for President's Day.  I just wondered if any of y'all had any experience using JB Weld on ceramics.  Another idea I had is to drill the elements & use TapCon screws but I suspect that the material will be too brittle for that.  The heater will work without the one element so I don't need to replace it.  I'll write a follow up if I'm able to repair the element.  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 20, 2018)

I agree, the Tapcons would be a no go. They work great in concrete, but the ceramic would just shatter. I would give this stuff a try, maybe make a few shallow notches with a diamond dremel wheel to give it some purchase. Mike 



Home
Fluids And Chemicals
Sealants, Glues/Adhesives and Tape
Epoxy Compound
Blue Magic Epoxy Compound
*Blue Magic Epoxy Compound*



*Part Number:*18003TRI 
*Alternate Part Number:* 18003






Price:$8.99 
ADD TO CART
Sta

Features & Benefits
Reviews
*Features & Benefits*
BLUE MAGIC quick steel extreme high temperature metal repair withstands temperatures up to 2400 degrees Fahrenheit, 1300 degrees Celsius, sets in five minutes, steel hard in 15 minutes, full cure in one hour. It can be drilled, tapped, file, machined, sanded and painted. Withstands direct flame, welds holes and cracks in iron and steel.

Withstands temperatures to 2400 degrees F/ 1300 degrees C
Withstands direct flame
Welds holes & cracks in iron and steel
Strength increases with heat
Repair furnaces, BB Q s or any high heat item
Repair exhaust systems
*Product Details*
Part Number:18003TRIWeight:0.26lbsChemical Make Up:EpoxyDry Colorark GrayPackage Quantity:1Poisonous:YesRecommended Cleaning Method:Clean with soft clothRecommended Safety Equipment:NASize (oz):3Surface:Clean throughlyShipping Information:Overnight and Two Day shipping are not available for PO Box, APO/FPO/DPO or US Territory addresses.

*RECOMMENDED FOR YOU
OTHER CUSTOMERS ALSO VIEWED
RELATED ITEMS*
*Related Parts*


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 20, 2018)

I had the wrong link in the post above:

This company has high temperature ceramic adhesives that are made to do just what you are asking; http://www.cotronics.com/vo/cotr/ca_metallic.htm

(sorry I messed up the first post's link)


----------



## cathead (Mar 3, 2018)

FOMOGO said:


> I agree, the Tapcons would be a no go. They work great in concrete, but the ceramic would just shatter. I would give this stuff a try, maybe make a few shallow notches with a diamond dremel wheel to give it some purchase. Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Regarding Blue Magic:

I had to look up the MSDS sheet on this stuff, it contains 50%+ hydrous magnesium silicate, a compound very
similar to sodium silicate"waterglass".  That explains why it is good for 2400 degreesF.   I see it contains a bit 
of epoxy as well..................interesting


----------



## Wireaddict (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!  I found several high temp ceramic adhesives but they are sold by the pint & cost over $90 when I needed less than an ounce & I didn't want to gamble with an iron based compound, at least not yet.  I found a small tube of Loctite "Stik 'N Seal," Extreme Conditions/All Temperature at Amazon.com for about $8 & gave it a try two weeks ago & so far it's held up although I don't think it's rated for 2400 degrees (F).  That Blue Magic compound appears to contain iron also but I'll give it a try if that heating element breaks again.


----------

